# Blackdown Photographs



## medic65726 (3 Sep 2005)

I've recently uploaded some photos from Blackdown. I some form the sunset ceremony this year, as well as a lot from 1995.
If there is anything from Sunset, or back in 1995 that you are interested in, please let me know. I have many more photos from 1995 but will need to scan the negatives if there is something in particular you want. Also if you are interested in prints of any of them, let me know.

http://photobucket.com/albums/y156/als_medic/Blackdown/

Simon Martin
Blackdown '95


----------



## Slim (3 Sep 2005)

I didn't realize that cadets carry pace sticks.


----------



## Burrows (3 Sep 2005)

Only the CSMs.


----------



## Springroll (3 Sep 2005)

I LOVE the final picture on your sunset ceremony slide show, with the band emerging out of the smoke..very nice!!

Now, is it just me or does that parade square look considerably larger than the one in VACC??


----------



## dano (3 Sep 2005)

I am extremely impressed with the parade. As well as the pictures of course  . Very Nice!


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (3 Sep 2005)

First Album from 95, Pic 3... girl in red. S'All im going to say...   >


----------



## Lexi (3 Sep 2005)

Oh, how I miss Blackdown.

*Rocks back and forth in her corner*


----------



## medic65726 (4 Sep 2005)

Keep an eye on the gallery there, as I'm constantly uploading more photos.
http://photobucket.com/albums/y156/als_medic/Blackdown/
I just posted some photos from the Sunset Ceremony in 1995.
Let me know if you have any specific requests from that year.


----------



## medic65726 (5 Sep 2005)

ALL the Copmany group phots from 1995 have now been posted.


----------



## primer (6 Sep 2005)

Thanks

Lot of good memories seeing them 

1995 I Coy 3 PL Comd  ;D


----------



## medic65726 (14 Dec 2005)

All the Blackdown 1995 photos have been moved to the Army Cadet History Website.... and can be found at:
http://www.armycadethistory.com/Blackdown%20platoon%20photos/Blackdown_platoon_photos_1995.htm
Keep checking back as more will be added in the album section as well, if you are interested.


----------



## c.jacob (14 Dec 2005)

I remember when Blackdown used to look like that.  Now, you'd swear it's not even the same place.


----------



## patt (14 Dec 2005)

Slim said:
			
		

> I didn't realize that cadets carry pace sticks.



only CSM's do but Alpha (Drill and Cermonial) get to use them on parade once and a while

i miss blackdown alot, the long intake days, the "seagulls" for dinner the list is endless....


----------



## Conquistador (14 Dec 2005)

Wow, I can see the very front of my face in that second pic, the close up of the Pipe Major. Damn I miss that place.


----------



## Kaziklu (14 Dec 2005)

I was there year afer that. 
but the Bravo Coy Warrant was the BSM of my Corp... just wish I could recall his name.


----------



## 1913_kicks_ass (15 Dec 2005)

ââ„¢Â¥. Nice Pics... I was there!! lol. J-Coy 2k5. If you guys want more pics give me a shout I have about 600! I have at least 30-40 from each person in my company so there's alot!.ââ„¢Â¥

ââ„¢Â¥.woot band!!.ââ„¢Â¥

bandweenie1913@hotmail.com ... if yah want sunset pics!!


----------



## toxic_candy (15 Dec 2005)

You take really good pictures by the way!!! It was fun looking at Blackdown in 1995 with the old tents..never saw that before because I came to camp in 2003 so they were long gone I guess!  I got some pictures from 2003:
http://www.geocities.com/xx_toxic_candi_xx/page16.html

The page looks kind of tacky...because I haven't updated and I have some other random pictures on the right so just ignore those  There isn't much but meh!  Have a nice day everybody!!!


----------



## CI L. Phillips (7 Jan 2006)

I think anyone thats spent a summer at blackdown misses it..i know i miss it the second i leave...its my second home. If anyone has pics from the past 2 summers, 04 and 05, post em!!  And cadets have carried pace sticks as long as ive been in (n for 5years, now a CI) but its definitely the drill canes that kick ass!! ;D


----------



## Sgt. Migs (7 Jan 2006)

OMG! i was in that sunset!! lol, its true, i was in the second group. =) in the last pic, the march pass...the guy with the sword was my PWO he was soo awesome...wow i really miss blackdown, Sunset ceremony was soo fun...i found me in one of the pics =) 13th person from the right in the 3rd last photo...not counting the DSM...yeah, thats me =P anyways, l8er


----------



## CPL_IRISH (7 Jan 2006)

Medic65726 said:
			
		

> Keep an eye on the gallery there, as I'm constantly uploading more photos.
> http://photobucket.com/albums/y156/als_medic/Blackdown/
> I just posted some photos from the Sunset Ceremony in 1995.
> Let me know if you have any specific requests from that year.



In one of his photos (viewed here: http://photobucket.com/albums/y156/als_medic/Blackdown/Sunset%20Ceremony%202005/?action=view&current=CRW_7963.jpg), I'm actually in it. No, not the parade. I was in Golf company doing my CL course in '05. That was one amazing parade.


----------



## medic65726 (7 Jan 2006)

If anyone is interested in any of the Blackdown Photos (all of 1995 & Sunset 2005), just let me know. I'm sure I could make prints available if anyone was interrested.

Simon


----------



## militarygal (27 Jan 2006)

ya!! Everyone misses that place. During the summer it was like anyother home. You get really close to that place


----------



## CI L. Phillips (30 Jan 2006)

Medic65726 said:
			
		

> If anyone is interested in any of the Blackdown Photos (all of 1995 & Sunset 2005), just let me know. I'm sure I could make prints available if anyone was interrested.
> 
> Simon



I would definitely be interested in pictures of sunset 2005, and i know a lot of alpha cadets that would be as well. Post em if you could


----------



## medic65726 (30 Jan 2006)

http://photobucket.com/albums/y156/als_medic/Blackdown/Sunset%20Ceremony%202005/


----------



## CI L. Phillips (31 Jan 2006)

Thanks for the link. I'll make sure i pass it on to some of my former cadets that completed alpha as well as alpha staff cadets. The picture of the band's entrance out of the smoke is amazing, i know that Drum Major Broom ( pictured) would love it.

Thanks again.


----------



## david124124 (21 Feb 2006)

I was also in Golf Coy.  '05


The (Drum)SM  is my MWO at home corps.


----------

